# Milescraft push stick kit



## PineInTheAsh

Hi Kosta,

Good job on bringing attention to a nicely designed pushstick. Very reasonably priced, I like the handle which puts your hand high up and out of harms way. I'd call this a high value tool.

BTW, just picked up a copy of the March 2010 WOOD magazine and guess who's on page 3 ?

Congrats, my friend. Pretty soon we'll be asking for your autograph. Good job.

All The Best,
Peter


----------



## kosta

Yea lol I was really surprised when they asked me if they could put my photo in wood magazine.


----------



## furnitologist

Yo Kosta…............to follow-up with "PineInTheAsh"....very cleaver handle by the way…...nice work in WOOD Mag. I post in the WOOD Mag blog with a scan of your mug!!!!

http://community.woodmagazine.com/t5/Neil-Lamens/WOOD-gives-up-and-comer-s-PUBLICITY/bc-p/16404#M10

Keep pushing Kosta!!!


----------



## spclPatrolGroup

I got this push stick as a gift, the depth gauge is of poor quality, the ruler wiggles up and down in the base, i threw mine out. The push stick is of nice design, i like how the handle is offset to one side, however the rubber on the bottom to help hold the wood started to come unglued shortly after I started to use it, I was able to glue it back on wtih double stick tape, I would say the design is good, the execution needs a lot to be desired.


----------



## kosta

Yea I dont use the depth gauge very often but I use the push stick a lot. The off set handle really helps to control the work piece.


----------

